# 2 pet rats in Delaware



## underwhere759 (Aug 14, 2007)

2 Female PEW's 
in Northern Delaware 
ages 1 and 1.5 
may be separated 
very friendly well handled
boyfriend is allergic 
willing to travel within a 1-2 hr range


----------

